

Muslims traded with American natives as soon as 889 CE - mparramon
http://lostislamichistory.com/columbus-was-not-the-first-to-cross-the-atlantic/

======
dalke
As I wrote in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8450316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8450316)
, that account isn't even internally consistent.

In less than 200 years, and even with 2,000 ships (giving what, 100K people?),
how did they built cities in Brazil and get up to the US. Did they walk
through the Darién and the Aztec Empire, or did they have boats that could
make it all the way there - including with elephants! - but not back to Mali?

This web site is mythologizing history to bolster support for Islam. There's
no need to fake the history. Real Islamic history is impressive enough that it
doesn't need to be tarnished by lies.

